# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  بخشی از فیلم های آموزشی دوره  LPIc 1 - Exam 102

## rashvandmousa

*بخشی از فیلم های آموزشی دوره  LPIc 1 - Exam 102*
 فیلم آموزش فارسی Introduction LPIC 1 -Exam 102 و همچنین معرفی مباحث مطرح در این دوره فیلم آموزش فارسی آشنایی با راه اندازی سرویس MySQL و همچنین نحوه یاخت DataBase , Table و کار با آنها

----------

